# Center arm rest not locking in place



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Anyone else's arm rest no longer locking at the middle position? Mine just falls down to the ebrake a little annoying.im curious if the little door thing under it that slides back has something to do with it


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

Mine does the same, but only when the e-brake is up.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Alvega007 said:


> Mine does the same, but only when the e-brake is up.


Mine does it all the time, don't wanna go into dealer err


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I posted about this last year when I first got my car. Basically, never EVER move your arm rest up, or at all, because it'll never lock in place again...haha. I've found if it's just dangling and you put a lot of weight on it, it'll make a loud snap and after you move it up it'll lock in place- sometimes. I had taken it to the dealer several times back when the windows were acting up and they said they had a new one on order, but I still haven't heard anything.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Like 007 said, its pretty much useless for adjustment if the e-brake is up...after I got pissed at mine doin the same thing, I found that with the e-brake down, drop the console all the way down and raise it with very short quick snaps up and it locks into place every time. By doin it that way, mine is flawless every time. Now thats just MINE, I dont know if all of them are like that but try it and see.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BugzLife said:


> Like 007 said, its pretty much useless for adjustment if the e-brake is up...after I got pissed at mine doin the same thing, I found that with the e-brake down, drop the console all the way down and raise it with very short quick snaps up and it locks into place every time. By doin it that way, mine is flawless every time. Now thats just MINE, I dont know if all of them are like that but try it and see.


Thanks! I'll give this a try!


----------



## Guitar (Jun 1, 2012)

*Same*

Mine was the same....dealer tried it in front of me...no problem...and no problem since.....hmmmmm.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

BugzLife said:


> ...I found that with the e-brake down, drop the console all the way down and raise it with very short quick snaps up and it locks into place every time. By doin it that way, mine is flawless every time. Now thats just MINE, I dont know if all of them are like that but try it and see.


This is the way to set it.


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

The armrest won't lock until you put it in the lowest position. If your e brake is up, the rest doesn't lower enough to reset the catch.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> This is the way to set it.


Sounds correct to me as well...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

same as gti.


----------

